# العلاقة بين الطن و الحصان



## شيخ الحارة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

إخواني الكرام...
لم أعمل في مصر في مجال التكييف قبل عملي فيه في السعودية ...
استغرب عندما أجد استعمال الحصان الرجاء إفادتي بما يساوي الحصان مقابل الطن..
يعني 1.5 طن = .................حصان
يعني 2 طن = .................حصان
و يسر الله أموركم و جزيتم خيرا....


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم
1,5 طن = اتنين وربع حصان
2 طن = 3 حصان


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي قاعدة التحويل 
1 طن يساوي 3.517 كيلو واط
الحصان هو حوالي 0.746 كيلو واط
بالقسمة تحصل على أن 
1 طن يساوي 4.714 حصان
أتمنى أن يكون هذا ما أردته
و أن يشرح الأخ محمد حداد وجهة نظره


----------



## حمزة بكر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى العزيز بالنسبه لاحمال التبريد كلام مهندس اسكندر مظبوط


----------



## شيخ الحارة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

إخواني الكرام شكراً لردودكم .
و رد الأخ اسكندر هو ما توصلتله بالتحويل البسيط..
و لكني أسمع عن وحدات تكييف 1.5 حصان ....
و حسب التحويل ستكون كسور من الطن ..
الرجاء المساعدة..
مشكورين...


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي شيخ الحارة
اذا كنت تمتلك صفحة من كتالوج عن ما تقول أرجوك ارفعها فممكن أن نتناقش بالذي قلته لنا


أمين مطر


----------



## الدكة (29 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا اؤيد ما اجاب عليه اخينا : محمد حداد عبدالله


----------



## انس الهيتي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحيه
اعزائي الاخوه انا لي مداخله بسيطه حول علاقه الواط مع القدرق الحصانيه
بعض الاخوه قام بتحويل قدره التبريدbtu/h الى kw ومن ثم الىhp اخواني يجب ان نميز بين قدره التبريد الحراريه والتي تحسب بbtu/h h, kcalhاو kw والتي تعادل12000btu/h=3.5
ولكن هذه قدرات حراريه وليست كهربائيه
اي عندما نريد ان نحول قيمه kwالى طن تبريد يجب ان تكون مقرونه بعبارهcooling capacity
اما اذا دلت الkw بعباره input power فهذا له علاقه بالقدره الكهربائيه التي ممكن تحويلها الى القدره الحصانيه
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
و لكن ما قصدته كان تحويلا حراريا 
أظن أن الكل يعلم ان تحويل الحرارة إلى كهرباء في أمور التكييف به تفصيل و فروق و يعتمد على الشركة المصنعة والمعامل Cop


----------



## م محمود علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ اسكندر كل ما ذكرته صحيح ولكن بالنسبة للطاقة الحرارية 
فقدرة المكيف في مصر بالحصان كطاقة كهربية وليس طاقة حرارية 
وشكرا.......,,,,


----------



## شيخ الحارة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

إخواني الكرام
محمد حداد
اسكندر عجمة
حمزة بكر
الدكة
محمود علي
أنس الهيتي
مشكورين لتجاوبكم و جزاكم الله خيراً..


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل فليفل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال من فضلكم
وحدة تكييف 300 طن تبريد تسحب كام كيلو وات ساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس رشود (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*كم تسحب*

السلام عليكم مكينة تكييف 300طن تسحب بالكهرباء او بالمعنى الصحيح تساوو450كيلو وات ويا اخوان الطن يساوى 1.5 كيلو وات


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يا إخوان انتبهوا على ان هناك فرق في تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى حرارية أو العكس
لا يوجد معادلة ثابتة و هي تعتمد بالأساس على الشركة المصنعة و أمور أخرى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

انس الهيتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد التحيه
> اعزائي الاخوه انا لي مداخله بسيطه حول علاقه الواط مع القدرق الحصانيه
> بعض الاخوه قام بتحويل قدره التبريدbtu/h الى Kw ومن ثم الىhp اخواني يجب ان نميز بين قدره التبريد الحراريه والتي تحسب بbtu/h H, Kcalhاو Kw والتي تعادل12000btu/h=3.5
> ...


 معلومات علمية ودقيقة ...الف شكر لك


----------



## ابوشامة (16 نوفمبر 2008)

وفى جميع الاحوال توجد برامج تحويلات يمكن الرجوع اليها


----------



## فلاح النجفي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي سكندر اعذرني ان اقول لك ان كلامك غير دقيق فيما يخص علاقة الطن بالحصان وهو ان اجهزة التبريد التي يتم تبريد الكوندينسر بالماء يكون كل واحد طن = واحد حصان اما اذا كان الكوندينسر يبرد بالهواء فيكون كل واحد طن تقريبا نصف حصان .
مهندس فلاح


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة من يشكك بكلامي فمرجعي كان Ashrae
يمكنك الرجوع أخي الفاضل إلى جدول الواحدات و التحويلات به
ثانيا أنا قلت أن تحويلاتي هي تحويلات حرارية و كلنا نعرف أنه إذا أردت الربط بين الحرارة و الكهرباء عليك الرجوع للكتالوجات و هذا أمر يعرفه أي مهندس في كيفية إيجاد الصرف الكهربائي لإستطاعة معينة لpackage Or Ducted Split أو غيرهما
ثالثا من يتفضل و يقول أي معلومة فيرجى ربطها بالمرجع المقتبس منها حتى لا يضرب بكلامه في عرض الحائط و حتى يكون كلامه مسنودا على أساس علمي
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mas73 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراارجو معرفة 19000btu/hسامسونج تساوى كم طن تبريد


----------



## islam8hani (23 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد حداد عبدالله قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 1,5 طن = اتنين وربع حصان
> 2 طن = 3 حصان



كلام مظبوط 
وهي كدة بدون أي تحويلات (إختراع مصري)


----------



## islam8hani (23 سبتمبر 2009)

وائل فليفل قال:


> سؤال من فضلكم
> وحدة تكييف 300 طن تبريد تسحب كام كيلو وات ساعة؟؟؟؟؟؟



كما قال لك الاخوة الاعضاء، أن حساب ذلك حسب المصنع.
ويعتمد الكيلووات علي عدة عوامل منها الطن و كمية الهواء و كيفية التصنيع والمواصفات التي تصنع بها الوحدة وطبيعة المكان التي ستركب به الوحدة.

ولكن إليك برنامج صغير يمكن من خلالة حساب تقديري للكيلو وات (ولكن إنتبه هذا البرنامج بالأخص للكباس النصف مغلق ، أي أنه يعطي وات أكبر بقليل للكباسات المغلقة)


----------



## eng-ksa (23 سبتمبر 2009)

1.5 طن = 7 حصان
2 طن = 9.4 حصان


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## اسامة اشرى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

احنا فية اية يا بشمهندسين 
معقول حتة سؤال هيخلينا ناف حولين بعض كدة كتير 
ببساطة الاخ اللى بيسئل على الحصان والطن 
يا سيدى الفاضل الواحد طن تبريد يساوى 12000btu
وايضا الواحد طن تبريد يساوى 1.5 حصان 
تمام كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن يا هندسة الحصان الواحد يساوى 8000btu
بس اظن كدة وضحت تشوف عندك كام btuفى المشروع وتحول على طول 
يعنى الموضوع بقى مش مستاهل خناق واعتراضات من الاخوة الاعضاء
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## على الشاعر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

islam8hani قال:


> كلام مظبوط
> وهي كدة بدون أي تحويلات (إختراع مصري)


 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اخيرا ظهرت يا بشمهندس اسلام ....... كل عام وانت بالف خير 

طبعا عندنا فى مصر بنقول الحصان 8000 btu/hr
والطن تبريد 1.5 حصان = 12000btu/hr
طبعا ده اختراع مصرى كما اوضحه معلمى م/ اسلام هانى
عندنا مثلا جهاز كاريير موديل 53QH12G-H
معناها 53 موديل الجهاز رقمه
12 تعنى 12000 BTU يعنى بالمصرى 1.5 حصان
H تعنى نظم دورة معكوسة ( بارد - ساخن )
او C تعنى نظام تبريد فقط 

فى النهاية نرجوا من الاخ/ اسلام ان لا يحرمنا من مواضيعه الشيقه والمفيده
فهو صاحب موضوع ( هل تريد أن تمتهن تصميم التكييف المركزي وتلتحق بأكبر الشركات الاستشارية ) جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تقدمه لنا ,,,, 
شكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

1 حصان= 8000 btu
ا طن= 12000 btu


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا لـــــــــــكل hr


----------



## مازن45 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

* 1 حصان= 8000 btu
ا طن= 12000 btu*
*ده كلام مظبوط
*
*شو المشكله أنا مش عارف
*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اللخبطة و الخلط اللي حاصل بين الحصان و الوات و الوحدات الحرارية من ايام شركة كولدير 
وانا بيقابلني ناس بسأل ايه العلاقة بين الحصان و الطن تبريد و انا باقول لهم اسألوا موزع كارير استاذنا المهندس شمس 
و أنا قابلته في باريس سنة 1998 و كنت أود أن أسأله هذا السؤال لكن وجدت الامر محرج وتبادلنا عبارات الترحيب و هنأته بكونه اكبر موزع لكارير في الشرق الاوسط ولم اتمكن من اللقاء به فيما بعد
لكن يرجع الفضل له و لقائد حملة الدعاية في انتشار مصطلح الحصان و دي احد اسباب نجاح شركتخ في التوزيع لأنه نشرجدول يسهل على المستهلك انتقاء المكيف المناسب لمساحة المكان 
و انا باعتبر ده ذكاء و حس مرهف من الموزع بطبيعة زبونه و ثقافته
لكن لاني لم اقرا الاعلان ، فكنت اتمني يضيف له الوحدات الحرارية البريطانية و كذلك الطن تبريد و هما لغة التخاطب الاشهر بين المحترفين أو المثقفين هندسيا 
و كلام المهندس أنس هو الصحيح و جزاه الله خيرا
و صيغة السؤال الصحيحة / هي :
كم قدرة محرك الضاغط الذي يمكن استخدامة ضمن وحدة تبريد مطلوب منها أن تعطينا قدرة تبريدية قدرها 12000 و ح ب سا ، أي ما يعادل 3.51 كيلووات أو طن تبريد ؟
ولكل شركة مقاييسها
فالامر لا يتوقف فقط على قدرة المحرك ، ولكن بملف التبريد و ملف التكثيف و ارتفاع المبني عن منسوب سطح البحر و نوع الضاغط الميتخدم و الفقد في الطاقة اثناء دورانه و مديكقاءة أداء و قدرة المواد المصنع منها ملفات التبريد و التكثيف على التبادل الحراري فضلا عن مقاومةجدران مواسبر الملفات لتدفق وسيط التبريد فضلا عن نقاء وسيط التبريد ومناسبته للوظرفة المناط بها : تبريد -- تجميد حفظ بارد -- تكييف الخ

لا بد من الاهتمام بصيغة السؤال كمهندسين


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد اللى عامل اللخبطه و اللبس عند الكثيرين انه عندما تذكر كلمه حصان تذهب الاذهان فورا الى الوحدات الكهربائيه لا الوحدات الحراريه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا كتبت الفجر في هذا الموضوه لكن يبدو انه لم يحفظ 
على كل، المقصود بالحصان هو قدرة محرك الضاغط المستخدم و لو ان هذا كلام غير صحيح تقنيا و انا افتكر ان اللي بدأ حكاية الحصان كان الاخوة في كولدير مصر في الستينات لما كانت الناس لاتسمع الا عن المروحة و لم تكن موجودة ثقافة التكييف وانا افتكر اول مرة اشوف فيها اسبليت كان في جامعة القاهرة غند الاستاذ الدكتور عادل خليل في الثمانينات لما كنت بادرس دبلوما سنتين في الجامعة رغم ان اللي دفعني لهذه الدراسة كان خبير من شركة كرانتز الالمانية كان بيركب و انا تحت اشرافه وحدات ترطيب مع الدكت و غاسلات هواء لمصمع نسيج قطاع عام و ياريته استمر قطاع عام وساعتها عرفت قد ايه المسافة بين كتاب ارورا و ااشري و كتاب كارير و بين اللي بنتعلمه 
و انا لم احصر الامتحان بالكامل لوفاة والدي مساء ليلة الامتحان و بعدين اخدتها من المنصورة في التسعينات
ولا احد جاب سيرة الحصان الا لما كانت هناك محاولة لتصنيع الكمبرسور في مصر
وحتي لا تأخذني الذكريات بعيدا موضوع الحصان انتشر بسبب اعلانات كبير موزعي مكيفات كارير و هو اكثر واحد يقدر يجاوب
اما هندسيا فالامر بعيد تماما عن التكييف و صار مصطلح وي المصطلحات اللي بنشوفها في الافلام و النسرحيات و منهم لله كتابها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللخبطة و الخلط اللي حاصل بين الحصان و الوات و الوحدات الحرارية من ايام شركة كولدير
> وانا بيقابلني ناس بسأل ايه العلاقة بين الحصان و الطن تبريد و انا باقول لهم اسألوا موزع كارير استاذنا المهندس شمس
> و أنا قابلته في باريس سنة 1998 و كنت أود أن أسأله هذا السؤال لكن وجدت الامر محرج وتبادلنا عبارات الترحيب و هنأته بكونه اكبر موزع لكارير في الشرق الاوسط ولم اتمكن من اللقاء به فيما بعد
> ...


 

انضم الى راى البشمهندس صبرى 
واضيف ان الحصان ليس قدرة حرارية لذلك لا يمكن القياس به او تحويلة لقدرة حراري
لكن ممكن نقيس قدرة محرك الكباس لوحدات التكييف بالحصان 
ولكم تمثيل بسيط بمحرك السيارة يقاس بالحصان هل يمكن تحويل قدرة المحرك بالحصان الى قدرة حرارية


----------



## محسن يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الكلام الذى ذكره مهندس /صبرى سعيد هو الكلام العلمى الصحيح وموضوع تحويل قدره التبريد الى حصان هذا كلام خطا وشائع حتى فى اوساط من يمتهنون مهنه التكييف .
ان اختيار الكباس وقدرته ترجع الى كفاءه مكونات جهاز التكييف من مكثف ومبخر وكابللرى او صمام التمدد لان المواد الداخله فى تصنيع هذه المكونات يتوقف عليها معدل انتقال الحراره كما يتوقف تصميم دائره التكييف على معدل درجات الحراره المحيطه بالمكثف وكذلك درجه الحراره المحيطه بالمبخر ومعدل سريان غاز التبريد فى الدائره وعوامل اخرى كثيره يتوقف عليها تصميم جهاز التكييف .
فمثلا لو اخذنا جهاز تكييف قدرته 18000btu اى 1.5 طن تبريد من كل شركه من الشركات المشهوره وحسبنا القدره الكهربيه لكل كباس فسوف تختلف هذه القدره من جهاز الى اخر .لذلك عند تغيير اى كباس تالف فى اى جهاز تكييف لابد ان يركب كباس له نفس مواصفات الكباس التالف حتى لايحدث اى خطا فى تشغيل دائره التبريد .

اما فى مصر ففعلا هناك تعبير دارج وشائع وهو خطا فعلا ان الجهاز الذى قدرته 12000btu يتم تركيب كباس له 1.5 حصان وهذا للتقريب ولكن هذا الكلام لا يتصل للعلم بشى .

اما الافضل فى حاله عدم وجود لوحه بيان الكباس المكتوبه عليه فاننا نلجا الى الطريقه التاليه وهى ان كل الشركات المنتجه للكباسات تضع القدره التى يعطيها الكباس لانتاج قدره حراريه فى المبخر بالوحدات الحراريه البريطانيه (btu) ويتم اختيار الكباس حسب القدره المنصوص عليها فمثلا جهاز تكييف قدرته 18000اى ان القدره التبريديه الخارجه من المبخر هى 18000 يتم اختيار كباس من الجدول يعطى نفس القدره . ولكن يفضل ان يشترى الكباس بنفس الارقام المكتوبه عليه .

لا توجد علاقه مباشره لتحويل القدره التبريديه لجهاز التكييف الى حصان لان المفهوم هو بعد تصميم جهاز التكييف كيف اختار الكباس ليحقق لى فى المبخر كميه تبريد مقدارها 18000 وحده حراريه عند درجه حراره معينه فى المبخر وبعد ذلك من الكتالوج نعرف كم تكون قدره هذا الكباس بالحصان او الكيلوات


----------



## elhussein007 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

dear brothers really 1 HP =0.8 TR AS cooling Capacity


----------



## محسن يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2009)

elhussein007 قال:


> dear brothers really 1 HP =0.8 TR AS cooling Capacity



رجاءادراج شرح لنا بارقام كيف اتيت بهذا الكلام وياليت الشرح يكون بمعادلات او الشرح على منحنى p-h والخاص بفريون 22 وماهى درجات الحراره التى تم التصميم على اساسها اى درجات حراره المبخر ودرجه حراره المكثف ودرجه التحميص وكذلك درجه حراره ال sub cooling .وكيف حسبت قدره الكباس فى هذه الحاله لكى تقول ان 1hp=0.8TR. وانا فى انتظار الرد .


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

1tr=3,52 kw


----------



## neseergolden (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور كل ما بذله الاخوان من معلومات


----------



## waleed almasry (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو توضيح شيئ مهم جدا جدا ان لاتوجد اي علاقة بين القدرة الكهربائية وسعة التبريد ؟
قدرة الحصان هي قدرة متور الضاغط وهي ثابتة لا تتغير ولاكن سعة التبريد اعني( البي تي يو او الطن او الكيلو وات )تزيد وتنقص باختلاف درجات حرارة المبخر والمكثف .

ودليل علي كلامي وانا اعمل في مجال تركيب غرف التبريد من 17سنة في الخليج مثلا ضاغط قوة المتور 2 حصان يعمل في درجة حرارة الغرفة +2 يعطي 3.69 كيلو وات ونفس الصاغط يعمل في درجة حرارة الغرفة -20 (تحت الصفر ) يعطي 1.43 كيلو وات كما ذكرت انة هو نفس الضاغط ولاكن عندما تم تغير في درجات الحرارة اعطي سعة مختلفة 

اخي العزيزة اما اذا ارت الاجابة من واقع الخبرة كدة اعني حاجة علي الماشي مثلا الضاغط 2.5 حصان علي مكيف شباك يعطي 8500 بي تي يو 

اتمني ان اكون اصب ولم اخطا وشكرا لاخواني الكرام


----------



## اسد البحار (25 يناير 2010)

موضوع شيق ويستاهل كل هالردود والحماسة شكرا للجميع 

ساقراه جيدا وادلي بدلوي ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedbadr84 (25 يناير 2010)

يا أخواني يجب الحذر من أن يوجدد فرق بين kw الحرارية و kw الكهربائية
300طن=1055kw


----------



## waleed almasry (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي احمد بدر صحيح يوجد فرق بين الطن والكيلو وات بس انتي حاسب غلط 300طن/3.41=87.84كيلو وات حراري مش 1055 
كيلو وات اتمني ان اتكون افتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## ابو رامي زهير (26 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء لدي ماكينة لتصنيع الايس كريم سرعتها 600 لتر /الساعة وضاغط التبريد بقدرة 10حصان ولكنني لم اجد بالماكينة صمام انتسار الغاز فاشتريت صمام من نوع te55 ولكنني لم اعرف حجم البرة الخاصة بالصمام ارجو افادتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedbadr84 (26 يناير 2010)

اخي وليد جزاك الله خير
300tr=300x12000/3.412
=1055kw
1w=3.412btu/h
1u.s.t.r=3517w
اتمنى ان اكون صحيحا.
أخوك أحمد بدر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (26 يناير 2010)

12000 btu
تساوى 1 طن تبريد
تساوى1.5 حصان
يعنى 8000 btu
تساوى 1 حصان
ارجوان تكون الناس كلها استفادت من هذة الارقام عشان محدش يلخبط حد
وهذة الارقام نهائية ومحسوبة بكل الطرق


----------



## محسن يوسف (27 يناير 2010)

عزيزى م / اسامه 

انا اريد طريقه واحده حسبت بها ان 1 ح = 8000 btu ياباشمهندس ليس هناك علاقه بين القدره التبريديه للمبخر وقدره الجهاز بالحصان والمعروف رياضيا وهندسيا انه عند تصميم جهاز التكييف يتم حساب الحمل الحرارى وبعد ذلك نختار المكثف وباقى ملحقات الدائره وبعد ذلك يتم اختيار الكباس من الشركات المنتجه .

ارجوك انت بلاش تعمل بلبله ولكن نريد معادلات وحسابات ونتناقش والخلاف فى الراى والعلم لا يفسد للود قضيه وانا منتظر الرد وبعد ذلك ساشرح لك بالقوانين والرياضه كل النتائج ولكن بعد ان تعطينى انت طريقه الحساب .


----------



## محمود33 (28 يناير 2010)

*إخواني الكرام شكراً لردودكم .
و رد الأخ اسكندر هو ما توصلتله بالتحويل البسيط..
و لكني أسمع عن وحدات تكييف 1.5 حصان ....
و حسب التحويل ستكون كسور من الطن ..
الرجاء المساعدة..
مشكورين...*​


----------



## asproegypt (4 فبراير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اما...بعد[/FONT]*
*..
**[FONT=&quot]فى الاول احب اشكر هذا العضو على هذا الموضوع الرئع [/FONT]*
*.
**[FONT=&quot]واحب اضفلكم بعض المعلومات عن الفريونات على هذا الرابط[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]غاز[/FONT] R-141brefrigerant
*[FONT=&quot]وياارب تسفيدوا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]اخوكم العزيز محمد[/FONT]*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محسن يوسف (5 فبراير 2010)

*قدره الكباس وعلاقته بالطن التبريدى*

*مرفق مستند ليبين لنا انه ليس هناك علاقه مباشره نحول بها طن التبريد الى قدره بالحصان فى دائره التبريد .


----------



## mody2006oo7 (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى المعلومات القيمة 

أخوكم محمد


----------



## خالد نبيل محمد (31 يوليو 2010)

إخوانى الأعزاء حد علمى أن الحصان يساوى 8000 بى تى يو أرجو معرفة الطن هل هو 12000 بى تى يو


----------



## waleed almasry (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء لا يستطيع احد ان يثبت ان الحصان =كم بي تي يو او كام كيلو وات تبريد او كم طن لان الحصان قدرة كهربائية ثابتة لا تتغير اما القدرة الحرارية في تتغير دائما مع تغير درجة الحرارة الخارجية 
اما كل من يقول الحصان الحصان = كذا وكذا كل هذا اجتهادات فقط ولا دليل علية 
طن تبريد12000بي تي يو = 3.415كيلو وات


----------



## درش2010 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومة مههههههههههههههمة
فى بعض الاخطاء الشائعة بين المهندسين بالنسبة للطن تبريد وتحويله لل
kw
اولا لازم نعرف ان هناك كيلو وات تبريد وده
(rt=3.5 kw
اى ان الطن تبريد يساوى 3 ونصف كيلو ولت تبريد وليس كيلو وات كهرباء
ولازم نفرق ان الطن تبيرد والكيلو وات تبريد ده طاقة
اما الكيلو وات كهرباء ده بور اى قوة 
بمعنى اننا نستخدم قوة بالكيلو وات كهرباء او بالحصان لانتاج طاقة مقدرة بالبى تى يو او الطن تبريد او الكيلو وات تبريد
ولها علاقة من واقع الخبرة لا تخر الميه بلهجة المصريين
الواحد طن تبريد يحتاج لانتاجة قوة قدرها 1.5 حصان
والطن تبريد يساوى 12000 بى تى يو btu
اى
8000 btu تحتاج الى 1hp
1kw =1.36 hp
مفهههههههووووووووم
اوعو نتلغبط تانى بين كيلو وات تبريد وكيلو وات كهرباء)*


هذا الكلام مقتبس من موضوع للبشمهندس سيد حلاوة وهذا للامانه العلميه
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## waleed almasry (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي العزيز مهندس درش ارجو منك لو لديك اي ملفات او اي دلالة علي ان الحصان الكهربائي = كم بي تي يوم ارجو منك افادتنا بة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محسن يوسف (2 أغسطس 2010)

> *ولها علاقة من واقع الخبرة لا تخر الميه بلهجة المصريين
> الواحد طن تبريد يحتاج لانتاجة قوة قدرها 1.5 حصان*




تانى وبعد كل ماذكرناه راجعين نقول الكلام ده .

لست ادرى ايه المشكله فى اننا نتفق على انه عندما نشترى جهاز تكييف نقول عايزين جهاز تكييف نحصل من مبخره على طن تبريد او 2 طن تبريد او 3 طن تبريد وده الكلام العلمى الصحيح ولا نربط قدره المبخر بقدره الكباس دى فيها حاجه تزعل اعتقد لا ونبقى فى الحاله دى بنتكلم كلام علمى علشان ما نضحكش علينا الاجانب بلغه المصريين .

الهدف من الكلام الذى ذكرته اننا لا نعلم المهندسين والفنيين اشياء خطا واشياء تعتمد على الخبره لاننا ندرس الهندسه وهذا العلم من اساسياته هو الدقه .

النقاش فى هذا الموضوع طال وانا اشبهه بواحد لديه سخان مياه ويستخدم هيتر فى تسخين المياه ولديه اصرار انه عايز يحسب كميه الحراره التى قامت بتسخين المياه عن طريق الهيتر ( heater ) تساوى كام حصان


----------



## سامي الجن (2 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا اخواني الملية بسيطة جدا أولا الطن يكون اساسا 13000 الف وحدة وفيه دول تأخذ علي انه 12000الف وحده حرارية طبعا بريطاني ثانيا الحصان يكون اساسا 9000 الف وحدة وده في مصر وبعض الدول يعنب لو عند مكيف في مصر 2حصان طبعا مرة لو عايز تحسبة باحصان يكون2*9=18 ولو بالطن يكون 2*12=24 
مهندس\سامي محمد ملك التبريد


----------



## سيفاك (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة في مكيفات الهواء 12000 - 18000- صوت قرقعة داخل المبخر الداخلي للغرفة صوت يزداد عند استمراريت التشعيل مشكلة ممكن حد يعطينة حل وشكر لكل من يساعد بهذه المشكلة


----------



## محمد يس (10 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا جماعة الخير - هناك فرق بين الحمل الحراري المراد إزاحته من المكان و يكون بوحدات ( طاقة ) وبين الطاقة الازمة لنقل هذه الطاقة الي الخارج ( الطاقة التي يستهلكها الكباس ) لانك تنقل الحراره من الداخل علي حساب زيادة درجة الحرارة الخارجية وكلما كان جهاز التكييف جيد كلما استهلك طاقة اقل في نقل نفس الحمل وهذا ما يعرف ب cop coefficient of performance او معدل الاداء وغالبا ما يكون ثلث طاقة الحمل واحسبها باي وحدات طاقة مش هتفرق لانها نسبه ( راجعو ph diagram ) سلام عليكم ارجو ان اكون قد وصلت المعلومه
cop = internal load to be remover / power input = about (3.5 to 4.2 ) according to manufacture


----------



## محمد يس (10 أغسطس 2010)

ويختلف cop طبقا للفرق بين درجة الحراره الداخليه والخارجية فكلما زادة درجة الحراره قلة cop اي ان استهلاك الكباس من الكهرباء يزيد وهذا منطقي . ويتم تصمصم الكباس علي اعلي حمل كما يعلم الجميع ويذكر في الكتالوج cop لكل درجة حراره خارجية مثل 35c , 40C ,45C


----------



## محمد يس (10 أغسطس 2010)

hp = 0.746 kW 
ton = 12000 btu = 3.517 Kw
Cop = Load to be remover ( coil load ) / Power input ( compresor power ) = about 3.5 to 4.2
1 ton = 12000 btu = cop x hp 
hp = (12000/cop) x0.21218 
يعني من الاخر hp تقريبا بتساوي 8000btu لو cop=3.14 

يبقي hp=3/4 x ton من الاخر ودي تقريبيه لسرعة الحساب فقط


----------



## عبدالستار المهندس (10 أغسطس 2010)

*حساب التبريد*

اخواني المهندسين هل من الممكن التعرف على معادلة توضح العلاقة بين حجم الغرفة و ptu للتبريد وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هونر طيفور (16 أغسطس 2010)

*هونر طيفور اوائل التبريد كركوك العراق سؤال عن اجوبتكم - فرق بين طن تبريدي و حصان*

هونر طيفور اوائل التبريد والتكيف كركوك العراق:12:
شرح مفصل عن الدورة التبريدية لكل اجهزة التبريد والتكيف
(سبليت و مكيف الشباكي وثلاجة ومجمدة و الكونديشن وغيرهم)
حسب اختصاصي في مجال هندسة التبريد و التكيف
الدورة التبريدية يتكون من:
1- الضاغط Compressor من نقطة (1-2)
2- المكثف Comndenser من نفطة (2-3)
3- الصمام التمدد Expansiom Valve من نقطة (3-4)
4- المبخر Evaporator من نقطة (4-5)

الحمل التبريدي والطاقة الداخلة والخارجة يعتمد على
1-الانثالبية KN/kg (h1,h2,h3 &h4)
2- المعدل الجريان المائع m' kg/sec
3- المعامل الاحتكاك hf=f(L/D)(v2)/2g
حيث كل جزء من الاجهزة الاربعة يمكن حساب احمالها وسعتها
حيث اثنان منهما مرتبطان بانتقال الطاقة الحرارية والاخران مرطبتان بالطاقة الميكانيكية
1- الضاغط من نقطة (1-2)
يضخ الغاز من المبخر الى المكثف فيرفع ضغطه ودرجة حرارته
ففي هذه الحالة تكون سعة الميكانيكية (الكهربائية) للضاغط كما يلي
Hcomp.=m'(h2-h1 ) KJ/sec or KWatt
و اذا قسمناه ب746 فيطلع قيمتها بالحصانHourse Power

2- المكثف من نقطة (2-3) حيث يحول الغاز التبريدي الى الماء المشبع عن طريق لفض الحرارة الى المحيط الخارجي بثبوت الضغط اذا كان الاحتكاك داخل الانابيب تساوي صفر
ويمكن حساب سعتها Condenser Capacity
Qcon=m'(h3-h2) KJ/sec or KW
وقيمتها بالسالب لانها تلفض (تخرج او تطرد) الحرارة الى المحيط الخارجي
يمكن تحويلها الى طن التبريدي بقسمة القيمة على 3.516 للحصول على الطن التبريدي ولكن بالسالب
ولا يمكن تحويلها الى القدرة الحصان لانها مرتبطة بالحرارة وليس الشغل

3- الصمام التمدد من نقطة (3-4)
حيث يقوم بخفض ضغط السلئل الى ضغط مناسب لضغط المبخر وبذلك يخفض من درجة حرارتهالى اوطا نقطة
ويمكن حساب شغله من
H Ex.V.=m'(h3-h4) kJ/sec or KW
ويمكن تقسيمها على 746 للحصول على قوة الحصان
ولكن لا بمكن تحويلها الى الطن التبريدي:77:

4- المكثف من نقطة (4-1)
حيث يقوم بتبخير السائل باثبوت الضخط عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من المحيط الخارجي
( او من الغرفة او مكان مراد تبريدها)
ويمكن حساب السعة التبريدية Cooling Capacity من
Cap.Eva=m'(h1-h4) KJ/sec KW
ويمكن تحويلها الى طن التبريدي وقيمتها بالموجب
حيث عند طرح طن التبريدي للمكثف من المبخر يمكن ايجاد الطن التبريدي للجهاز الاجمالي
حيث كل 1كيلو واط تساو 3.516 طن التبريدي Ton Refrigeration
12000 Btu (Britich Temperature Unit) =1 TR
و كل 1كيلو واط من شغل المنجز =746 حصانHP
اخوكم المهندس هونر طيفور من كردستان العراق:63:


----------



## هونر طيفور (16 أغسطس 2010)

عبدالستار المهندس قال:


> اخواني المهندسين هل من الممكن التعرف على معادلة توضح العلاقة بين حجم الغرفة و ptu للتبريد وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


هونر طيفور اوائل تبريد كركوك العراق
يا اخي حسب القياسات التجاريةاي في السوق
كل 25متر مربع الى 30 متر مربع من مساحة الغرفة يتطلب1 طن التبريدي
اي 12000Btu بي تي يو
هذا اذا كنت تريد معرفة مقياس الغرفة بالطن التبريدي اذا اردت ان تنصب سبليت او مكيف ما
و لكن بالقياسات الدقيقة يجب معرفة عدد وقياس كل من ابواب وشبابيك وعدد اشخاص داخل الغرفة ونوع الحائط والمواد وادوات بداخله الغرفة سواء اكانت خشب ام سمنت ام حديد وغيره
من افضل مطالعة كتب عن تبريد والتكيف حيث يحتوي على معادلات توضحلك ذلك


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (18 أغسطس 2010)

الحصان هو وحدة قياس القدرة الميكانيكية ويساوي نظريا 33000 رطل-قدم/دقيقة اي التحرك بوزن 33000 رطل لمسافة قدم واحد يستغرق دقيقة واحدة او التحرك بوزن 33 رطل لمسافة 1000 قدم يستغرق دقيقة واحدة وهكذا.
اما طن التبريد يساوى نظريا 12000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية/ساعة وهو معدل كمية الحرارة التي يكتسبها طن واحد من الثلج ليتحول الى مياة في 24 ساعة مع ثبوت درجة حرارة الصفر المئوي او32 فهرنهيت.
أو هو معدل كمية الحرارة التي يفقدها طن واحد من المياة ليتحول الى ثلج في 24 ساعة مع ثبوت درجة حرارة الصفر المئوي او 32 فهرنهيت.
أو هو معدل كمية الحرارة الناتجة من انصهار طن واحد من الثلج في 24 ساعة عند ثبوت الصفر المئوي .
ونفهم من ذلك ان طن التبريد الذي يقاس بالوحدة الحرارية البريطانية /ساعة هو معدل التبريد الناتج عن جهاز معين في الساعة سواء بفقد كمية حرارة أو باكتساب كمية حرارة . وانا حاسس اني طولت عليكم والدنيا صيام السلام عليكم


----------



## محسن يوسف (18 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> 
> 3- الصمام التمدد من نقطة (3-4)
> حيث يقوم بخفض ضغط السلئل الى ضغط مناسب لضغط المبخر وبذلك يخفض من درجة حرارتهالى اوطا نقطة
> ...




عزيزى المهندس المحترم ارجو مراجعه هذه النقطه بالذات ليه لان شغل الاكسبنشن بيكون بثبوت h .


----------



## هونر طيفور (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد على الاقتباس حسن يوسف من قبل هونر طيفور*



محسن يوسف عبد البا قال:


> عزيزى المهندس المحترم ارجو مراجعه هذه النقطه بالذات ليه لان شغل الاكسبنشن بيكون بثبوت h .



شكرا يا اخي (محسن يوسف عبد البا) على هذه الدقة في المتابعة:20:
كذلك في نقطة الرابعة 4- المبخر من (4-1) وليس المكثف
اخطأت في التنزيل لان اللاب توب لم يكن لديه الشحن فاستعجلت في التنزيل
كذلك الصمام التمدد ينجز شغله بخفض ضغط المائع التبريدي عند ثبوت انثالبية حيثh3=h4=constant

 حيث يمكن حساب قدرتها من:
P EV =v(P3-P4) KJ/Sec
حيث تكون v هو الحجم النوعي للصمام التمدد.

اخوكم في العضوية المنتدى المهندسين العرب هونر طيفور منتسب من شركة ارchيلك


----------



## محمد فرغلي حسن (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عيذين شرح اكثر


----------



## علي السياب (16 نوفمبر 2010)

والله كل الكلام متداخل وغير مثبوت علميا 8000 12000 وين الخبراء


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اريد ابسطهه عليك كل واحد طن احسب على 1ونصف حصان يعني 2 طن 3 حصان 
بعض الاخوه كاتب ان الواحد طن يعادل 3.517 هذا هو كيلو واط حراري وليس كهربائي


----------



## mohd manso (16 يناير 2011)

لعلكم بخير جميعا المقصود بالحصان فى مصر استهلاك المكيف من الكهرباء وطبعا الفنيين بيربطو بين سعة المكيف التبريدية وبين استهلاكة من الكهرباء والمكيف ال 2 طن يساوى 3 حصان اى انه بيستهلك فى الساعة الواحدة 
3*746/1000وبيكون الناتج 2.238كيلووات /ساعة وبطريقة اكثر بساطة المكيف يستهلك 2.2 كيلووات كهرباء واحنا نستفيد منه بكمية تبريد تعادل 6.3 كيلووات ال هى 2 طن


----------



## م اشرف سمور (16 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم الاخواء الاعزاء هناك فرق بين الطن كهرباء والطن حراري الطن كهرباء يختلف حسب نوع التكييف المستخدم لكن غالبا في حالة التكيف الاسبليت يكون استهلاك الطن تكييف للكهربا من 1الى 1.5 كيلو وات ويختلف حسب الانواع الاخرى وسلام عليكم


----------



## said337 (18 أبريل 2011)

كلام الأخ محمد عبد الله وانس الهيتى صحيح لأنه يوجد فرق بين حساب قيمة القدرة الكهربائية او الميكانيكية لجهاز وحمل التكييف, وحساب تحويل حمل التكيف الى وحدات حرارية.
والفرق بين القيمتان ناتج القسمة على cop


----------



## ahmed mater (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور كل الاخوة على هذة المعلومات


----------



## الغزال2010 (22 أبريل 2011)

زادة الله علمك ورفعة قدر ك وزادة اخرك


----------



## محمد كمال الكيلاني (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mechanic power (8 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (8 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## waleed khatab (18 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الفاضل ببساط الحصان بيساوى 8000 btu وحدة حرارية بريطانيةاما الطن تبريد بيساوى 12000 btu يعنى ازا كان الجهاز قدرتة 24000 فهذا يعنى انة 3 حصان اما بالطن يعنى انة 2 طن


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

This conversion is very simple : and is 1 ton = 12,000 BTU/hour. 
So if you have a 3 ton of refrigeration you have 36,000 BTU/hour. 
In addition, I want to add that in some large Data Centers, there is a movement from BTU to kW of power used by equipment. This is probably driving the Tons/kW question that the HVAC engineers are telling people cannot be solved. 
1 Ton of cooling will eliminate 12,000 BTU/hr of heat. 
12,000 BTU/hr will be produced by 3.516 kW of power used by equipment. 
1 Ton of cooling will then handle 3.516 kW of equipment load based heat exhaust.


The British thermal unit (BTU or Btu) is a traditional unit of energy equal to about 1,055.05585 joules. It is approximately the amount of energy needed to heat 1 pound (0.454 kg) of water from 39 °F (3.9 °C) to 40 °F (4.4 °C)


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

Long ago it was found that we needed a way to quantify heat. Something more precise than "less heat" or "more heat" or "a great deal of heat" was required. This was a fairly easy task to accomplish. They took 1 Lb. of water and heated it 1 degree Fahrenheit.The amount of heat that was required to do this was called 1 BTU (British Thermal Unit). The refrigeration industry has long since utilized this definition. You can for example purchase a 6000 BTUH window air conditioner. This would be a unit that is capable of relocating 6000 BTU's of heat per hour. A unit with a capacity of 12,000 BTUH would be called a one Ton unit. There are 12,000 BTU's in 1 Ton.

The metric system of measurement specifies the Calorie as the basic unit of heat. A Calorie is the amount of heat that is required to raise the temperature of one gram of water through one degree Celsius. A larger unit of heat is the KiloCalorie (1000 Calories) or the amount of heat required to raise the temperature of a liter of water through one degree Celsius. The SI-system uses the Joule as a unit of heat. It's a multiple of the metric fundamental unit of energy, the erg, and is intended to replace the calorie.


----------



## waleed almasry (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء باختصار وبدون نقاش لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يوجد علاقة بين الطن والحصان


----------



## yahia_nedal (20 أغسطس 2011)

بعد إذنكوا يا جماعة 
إن التعبير عن التكييف بالقدرة الحصانية ( أي مقدار الكهرباء المستهلكة من ال compressop ) هو تعبير خاطئ ... والصواب أن نعبر عن التكييف بالقدرة الحرارية ... وهذا خطأ شائع للأسف في السوق المصرية . 
ولكن تقريبا بالنسبة لأجهزة التكييف فى مصر فإن 2 طن تبريد تساوي تقريبا 3 حصان . والجهاز بهذه المواصفات يستطيع أن يغطى مساحة 30 متر مربع ( حجم غرفة معيشة كبيرة ) لأن 1 طن تبريد يغطى مساحة من 12 إلي 25 متر مربع حسب الأحمال الحرارية الموجودة بالمكان


----------



## yahia_nedal (20 أغسطس 2011)

الأصل فى الأمر أنه لا توجد علاقة ثابتة بين الطن تبريد والحصان ... ولكن النسبة التى ذكرتها هي نسبة تقريبة ... فقط عشان لو حد سألك وقالك أنا عاوز أشترى جهاز 3 حصان مثلا تبقي فاهم حيساوى كام طن تبريد بالتقريب ...


----------



## محسن يوسف (22 أغسطس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]يا اخوانى المشكله كلها فى هذا الموضوع ان هناك بعض الناس فاهمه اشياء خطا وغير فاهمه القانون الثانى للثرموديناميك وساحاول ان اوضح العمليه كلها ببساطه[/FONT]

.
[FONT=&quot]تعالوا بنا نقول ان لدينا سخان مياه كهربى ونقول انه يحتوى على 30 لتر مياه والمياه المتواجده فيه قبل تشغيل السخان عند درجه حراره 30 مئوى واريد تسخين المياه الى درجه حراره 90 مئوى ففى هذه الحاله نستخدم معادله الانتقال الحرارى ونستطيع تعيين كميه الحراره بالوحدات البريطانيه[/FONT] ( btu) [FONT=&quot]او بالوات وكل التحويلات ستكون سليمه ونستطيع بعدها تعيين قدره السخان الكهربيه[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]بعد ما قمنا بتسخين هذه المياه الى درجه حراره 90 مئوى نفترض اننا اردنا تبريد المياه التى قمنا بتسخينها مره اخرى فهل سنستخدم كميه الطاقه الكهربيه التى استخدمناها فى عمليه التسخين هذه و ماذا سنفعل[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]فى هذه الحاله سنلجا الى القانون الثانى للثرموديناميك ليه لانه ليس لدينا طريقه لعمل التبريد باستخدام الطاقه الكهربيه مباشره مثلها مثل ما فعلنا فى عمليه التسخين واعطينا للسخان قدره كهربيه حولها الى قدره حراريه امتصتها الماء مباشره ورفعت درجه حرارتها ولكننى ساستخدم دائره تبريد كامله تتكون من مبخر وكباس ومكثف وصمام تمدد وساتبع دوره العالم كارنوت المعكوسه لانه اتبع القانون الثانى للثرموديناميك والقانون الثانى للثرموديناميك بيقول ايه فى احدى نصوصه ( من المستحيل ان تنتقل كميه من الحراره من جسم عند درجه حراره منخفضه الى جسم عند درجه حراره مرتفعه الا ببذل شغل خارجى [/FONT]) .
[FONT=&quot]وعلى هذا الشغل الخارجى الذى سيتم فى هذه الدوره هو عباره عن الشغل الذى سيقوم به الكباس من سحب الغاز من المبخر الذى عند درجه حراره منخفضه وضغطه الى المكثف بضغط عالى ودرجه حراره عاليه واتخلص من هذه الحراره فى المكثف بعمليه تبادل حرارى مع الهواء الخارجى[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]فى عمليه تصميم اى جهاز تبريد او تكييف يبدا المصمم ويقول انا عايز مبخر يعطينى قدره تبريديه مثلا 12000[/FONT]btu [FONT=&quot]ويبدافى تصميم هذه الدوره وهذه الدوره لها كفاءه تتوقف على المصمم ودقته فى انتاج جهاز التبريد لاننا لو اخذنا كل جزء من دائره التبريد وعلى سبيل المثال المكثف عوامل تصميمه وكفائته فى ازاله كميه الحراره هذه تتوقف على نوع ماده المواسير ونوع ماده الزعانف وسرعه مرور الفريون فى المكثف وكميه الهواء الماره عليه وغيره وغيره وكل واحد وقدرته العلميه فى التصميم للمكثف وكذلك قدرته العلميه فى تصميم المبخر وقدرته العلميه فى اختيار صمام التمدد وكيفيه اختيار الكباس الذى سيتم اختياره بناء على تصميم دائره التبريد وبعد ذلك يتم حساب معامل اداء الدوره والوصول بها الى القيمه المثلى فى التصميم[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]بعد كل ماحدث يتم حساب القدره الكهربيه المستهلكه باستخدام الكباس ومواتير المراوح وبعدها يتم تقييم معدل استهلاك الطاقه الكهربيه مقارنه بكميه التبريد المنتجه فى المبخر والتى نسميها[/FONT] ( energy efficiency ratio [FONT=&quot]ومنها يتم المفاضله بين انواع اجهزه التبريد والتكييف وكلما ارتفع هذا الرقم كلما كان افضل[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]من النهايه لو قلنا ان جهاز قدرته التبريديه 24000[/FONT]btu [FONT=&quot]وحولنا القيمه كما هو مذكور فى جدول التحويلات وقلنا انها تساوى 7[/FONT]kw [FONT=&quot]فالتحويله كما فى جداول التحويلات صحيحه ولكن فى عمليه التبريد لا تستخدم ليه لاننى لم استخدم هذه القيمه الكهربيه مباشره لتحويلها الى تبريد لانها حسب القانون الثانى للثرموديناميك لم ولن تحدث ولكننى استخدمت طاقه كهربيه مغايره تماما وهى الطاقه الكهربيه التى استخدمت فى الكباس والمراوح لانتاج طن التبريد والتى تتوقف على معامل اداء الدوره[/FONT] .
السوال الاخر ليه قيمه القدره الكهربيه قلت عن هذه القيمه اجابه السوال اننى استخدمت المكثف فى ازاله كميه الحراره التى تم اكتسابها من المبخر بالاضافه الى كميه الحراره التى بذلها الكباس فى ضغط الغاز . 

[FONT=&quot]يبقى من النهايه لا استطيع ان اقول ان طن التبريد يساوى كذا كيلوات او انه يعادل كذا حصان[/FONT].


الشاطر اللى بيشترى جهاز تكييف يشوف الاول كتالوج الجهاز ويعرف منه قيمه كميه التبريد المنتجه فى المبخر ومعدل استهلاك الطاقه فى الساعه ويعرف القيم هذه مصممه عند اى درجات حراره داخليه وحارجيه ويبدا فى المقارنه بين نوعيه اجهزه التكييف وبعضها 



​


----------



## khaled 80 (22 أغسطس 2011)

أخواني المهندسين لدي سؤال مهم جدا وهو أنه بعد أن قمت بحساب الأحمال الحرارية بالكيلووات الحراري كيف يمكن لي اختيار أو تحديد قيمة electric heater أي لدي حمل حراري للتدفئة مقداره 3 كيلو وات ما هي قدرة ال electric heater المكافئة لهذا الحمل أرجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع لأنني لم أجد مرجع يربط بين القيمتين


----------



## eng.karimnour (23 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعه الطن تبريد ينتج من كباس 1.5 حصان وهذه المعادة ثابتة عن تجارب شخصية في العمل


----------



## محسن يوسف (23 أغسطس 2011)

> *يا جماعه الطن تبريد ينتج من كباس 1.5 حصان وهذه المعادة ثابتة عن تجارب شخصية في العمل*​



انا منتظر الاثبات الاثبات العلمى وياريت حضرتك كده نعرف منك ازاى التجارب دى عملتها علشان نتعلم منك .


----------



## عبدالله جابر (24 أغسطس 2011)

يجماعة هو مفيش علاقة محددة بين الطن والحصان لان باختصار الكن بنقيس بيه قدرة الcooling coil 
لكن الحصان قدرة الcompressor يعني عشان نحسب بقة صح لازم نعمل heat palance 
لدايرة التكييف الحرارة المكتسبة = الحرارة المفقودة 
يعني
q comp +q cooling coil =q condenser
طبعا احنا هنا اهملنا الفواقد في المواسير 
بالنسبة لملف التبريد انا عارف سعته من حمل التبريد
بالنسبة للكوندنسر 
q=fan air fow mass X out side air sp heat Xd t
dtفرق درجات الحرارة بين الهواء اللي خارج من مروحة الكوندنسر بعد ما برده ناقص حرارة الهواء الجوي ودي بتتوقف علي جو البلد الدولة يعني فبنقيسها يدويا في مصر بتكون حوالي 30 سليزية
والحرارة النوعية للهواء 1.2
الفلو ريت ده برده ثابت تقريبا وممكن يتحسب وهحسبه بمرة تانية انشاء الله بس لكل نوع تكييف وقدرته هيختلف فممكن نعمل بيه جدول ونحتفظ بيه بقة
بعد التعويض هنحصل علي قدرة الكباس بالواط نحولها بقة للحصان بطريقة عاديه جدا 
الحصان = 746 واط
والله اعلم
والله اعلم


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## justnoone (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء هذه مشاركتي الاولي حول هذا الموضوع 
احب وبتواضع ان اقول لكم التالي
القدرة الكهربائية تختلف حتى لو كانت البي تي يو متساوية وذلك بالاعتماد على نوع الضاغط
اذا كان روتوري او كان بستم، وللتوضيح اكثر عندي جهازي تبريد 18000 بي تي يو احدهما يعمل بضاغط
روتوري والاخر يعمل بضاغط بستم، الاول تكون قدرته الكهربايئة اقل من الثاني، وذلك لان الاول يسحب تيار
اقل من الثاني وبالتالي تكون القدرة اقل مع العلم انهما بنفس القدرة التبريدية
تقبلو تحيتي الخاصة


----------



## elwafaa90 (22 فبراير 2012)

الطن = 12000 btu
الحصات = 8000 btu
1- 1.5 طن = 18000 btu 
2- 2 طن = 24000 btu
1- 1.5 طن = 2.25 حصان
2- 2 طن = 3 حصان


----------



## الراجىرحمة (13 فبراير 2013)

جزى الله كل الاخوه خير الجزاء و بالرغم من ان الموضوع قديم الى حد ما و لكن مازال هناك من يستفيد منه
واعتقد ان اقرب كلام للصحه هو كلام وتفصيل م محسن يوسف و لكن بالنسبه لمهندسين الكهرباء الذين ليس لهم باع طويل فى الميكانيكا و اعمال التكييف اعتقد ممكن ياخذوا بكلام الاخوه الاخرين رغم عدم دقته فى تحويل الطن الى كيلووات او حصان (((واحد طن = btu12000 =ك1.17 كيلووات = 1.56 حصان))

اما عن مكافئة الطن الواحد ب 3.5 كيلووات او 4.5 حصان فاعتقد ان القدره المذكورة هنا قدرة تبريديه كما قال اخوانى الافاضل من قبل و لا يعمل بها فى حسابات احمال المكيفات الكهربيه

أسأل الله ان يزيدنا من علمه و يفقهنا فى دينه و يقيد لنا من يصحح اخطاءنا


----------



## عامر احمد لطفي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*العلاقة بين الطن والحصان*

ليس بينهما علاقةمباشرة ولكن من خلال الخبرات تم الاستقرار علي 1ton=1.5hp


----------



## shehap nasr eldein (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*معلوم جميلة*

المعلومة الشائعة ان طن التبريد يساوى 1.5 حصان التبريد


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (23 سبتمبر 2013)

فى الحقيقة أنا مستغرب أن السادة المهندسين يفتحوا الموضوع ده تانى ونجد من ينكش فيه مرة اخرى واتعجب من كثرة اللخبطة فى الموضوع وخلط المفاهيم إذ لاتوجد قاعدة محددة لكى نقول كم كيلو وات مطلوبة لكذا طن تبريد من قال لك ان ماكينة تبريد 300 طن تبريد تحتاج 450 حصان ماهذا الكلام الفارغ.
حضرات السادة المهندسين لكل دائرة تبريد فيه حاجة إسمها coefficient of performance او بالعربى معامل الأداء وهو يساوى كمية الحرارة المزالة فى وحدة الزمن مقسوما على الشغل المبذول لإزالة هذه الحرارة c.o.p = qc/w وهذة القيمة تتراوح بين 1.5 وحتى 7.5 وقد وجد انه بعمل تبريد ممتاز للمكثف وإستخدام screw compressor او centrifugal compressor يتم الوصول لأعلى معامل أداء ومثل هذا لم يتوفر إلا فى التشيللرات وأفضلها هى التى يتم تبريد المكثف بالمياه باستخدام cooling tower وأسوأ معامل أداء يحدث باستخدام الضاغط الترددى وتبريد الهواء ومعنى ذلك انه لمحطة تبريد 300طن تبريد فإنه فى أسوأ الأحوال باسخدام الضاغط الترددى وتبريد الهواء سوف تتراوح الكهرباء المستهلكة بين 700 كيلوات وفى أفضل الحوال سوف تستهلك 140 كيلوات كل هذا يتوقف على قيمة coefficient of performance لدائرة التبريد.


----------



## nofal (24 سبتمبر 2013)

أعتقد بأن المهندس أيمن عمر أكد على عدم استخدام مصطلح حصان في محاضراته فى دورة التكييف .


----------



## خالد شعير (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم كلام الاخ انس الهيتي مظبوط وصحيح مية ل مية


----------



## شيخ الحارة (29 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب و بعدين معاكم....:70:


----------



## mohands whale (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام​


----------



## Nile Man (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*NIce*

NICE Knolage Eng. Eskander


----------



## محمود33 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

جيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## شيخ الحارة (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لكل من شارك .


----------



## أحمد عبدالحميدشريف (21 أكتوبر 2013)

انا ممكن اقول طريقه بسيطه هو انا الحصان 1hp = 8000btu
وذالك بمعني ان 1.5 حصان = 12000 وحده = واحد طن


----------

